# beds



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

I've converted a Mercedes Sprinter LWB van. There are 5 of us and we've been to France the last 2 years with it. When on site we use an awning so sleeping arangments are not a problem, but I am wondering if anyone has come accross folding bed/seating which might be useful when we stopover on route. At the moment the kids use airbeds which are OK but I'm hoping to get something more practical


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beds*

Hi

When I used to work the the coach holidays etc, I always had a foam cushion from a reclining garden chair available.

If I had space I took the chair frame and the cushion. If not enough space, I took just the cushion.

They weight just about nothing but are a bit bulky.

I slept on them quite a few times, not at night but for example I was at Le Mans rally with a coach. I put the cushion on the floor at the back of the bus and slept like a baby!

Rapide561


----------

